# maxis Spezialvorschläge gegen Spammer



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Ich würde vorschlagen: Alle weiblichen User müssen sich vor einer Freischaltung bei mir persönlich vorstellen :O)


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen: Alle weiblichen User müssen sich vor einer Freischaltung bei mir persönlich vorstellen :O)


 
dürfte frau dich dann bei nichtgefallen auch sperren lassen?


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> dürfte frau dich dann bei nichtgefallen auch sperren lassen?


 

hui, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.Bisher hatte ich das Problem noch nicht :O)

Also du meinst wenn mein Testverfahren nicht ausreichend oder ausreichend oft ist. Dann gibt es Strafen für mich :O)


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> hui, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.Bisher hatte ich das Problem noch nicht :O)
> 
> Also du meinst wenn mein Testverfahren nicht ausreichend oder ausreichend oft ist. Dann gibt es Strafen für mich :O)


 
Wenn dann müssen schon beide Seiten was davon haben! *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen: Alle weiblichen User müssen sich vor einer Freischaltung bei mir persönlich vorstellen :O)





Eliza schrieb:


> dürfte frau dich dann bei nichtgefallen auch sperren lassen?



@Eliza
Ich lese das so: Nach der persönlichen Vorstellung ist die Freischaltung
obligatorisch.

Ursprünlich wollte maxi ein Brustbild haben, aber das haben wir 
ihm ausgeredet ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> hui, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.Bisher hatte ich das Problem noch nicht :O)
> 
> Also du meinst wenn mein Testverfahren nicht ausreichend oder ausreichend oft ist. Dann gibt es Strafen für mich :O)



Mmh, hier müssen wir wohl eine unabhängige Schiedskommision einrichten.


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ursprünlich wollte maxi ein Brustbild haben, aber das haben wir
> ihm ausgeredet ...


 
Für mich hört sich das ganz stark nach Nacktscanner an!!


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Eliza
> Ich lese das so: Nach der persönlichen Vorstellung ist die Freischaltung
> obligatorisch.
> 
> ...


 
ja, das ist alles nicht sehr objektiv, gebe ich zu. aber das ist ja auch sinn der sache, oder? wenn maxi schon den gleichen weg bei der freischaltung der weiblichen user einschlagen will, dann gilt "gleiches recht für alle".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das ganz stark nach Nacktscanner an!!



Stimmt. Bin jetzt schon auf die Diskussion zwischen Markus
und maxi gespannt, wo das Teil aufgestellt wird ...

PS: Hat so ein Nacktscanner denn einen Online-Anschluss?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ja, das ist alles nicht sehr objektiv, gebe ich zu. aber das ist ja auch sinn der sache, oder? wenn maxi schon den gleichen weg bei der freischaltung der weiblichen user einschlagen will, dann gilt "gleiches recht für alle".



gleichberechtigung sucks


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> gleichberechtigung sucks


 
höre ich da unterschwellige minderwertigkeitskomplexe?


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Hat so ein Nacktscanner denn einen Online-Anschluss?


 
Du meinst um die Aufnahmen zu veröffentlichen??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ja, das ist alles nicht sehr objektiv, gebe ich zu. aber das ist ja auch sinn der sache, oder? wenn maxi schon den gleichen weg bei der freischaltung der weiblichen user einschlagen will, dann gilt "gleiches recht für alle".



Immer, und künftig wird das Benutzerbild für das Forum automatisch generiert.


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> höre ich da unterschwellige minderwertigkeitskomplexe?


 
Ob man die noch als "unterschwellig" bezeichnen kann!


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> höre ich da unterschwellige minderwertigkeitskomplexe?



du weißt mehr über mich als ich selber, beurteile du


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Immer, und künftig wird das Benutzerbild für das Forum automatisch generiert.


 
oha. dann werden sich die admins vor meldungen nicht mehr retten können.


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Immer, und künftig wird das Benutzerbild für das Forum automatisch generiert.


 
Von Nackscannern! *ROFL*


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du weißt mehr über mich als ich selber, beurteile du


 
das ist jetzt ne fangfrage, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> das ist jetzt ne fangfrage, oder?



also erstens ist eine frage ja wohl immer noch durch ein fragezeichen gekennzeichnet
und zweitens: nö, eigentlich nicht. mußt es ja nur nicht gleich jedem auf die nase binden


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Von Nackscannern! *ROFL*



Warum nicht? Bezahlt haben wir (die Steuerzahler) sie sowieso schon
und bei der EU stehen sie *nutzlos im Keller* ...


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Wenn dann müssen schon beide Seiten was davon haben! *ROFL*


 

Naja wenn der Ansturm so gross wird, muss du mir helfen 


*Das wenn meine höhere Macht lesen würde, was ich hier so alles von mir gebe*


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Bezahlt haben wir (die Steuerzahler) sie sowieso schon
> und bei der EU stehen sie *nutzlos im Keller* ...


 
Hauptsache die Aufnahmen werden publiziert oder??


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> also erstens ist eine frage ja wohl immer noch durch ein fragezeichen gekennzeichnet
> und zweitens: nö, eigentlich nicht. mußt es ja nur nicht gleich jedem auf die nase binden


 
fragezeichen: nicht zwangsläufig. guck dir mal einige beiträge hier an. (okay, gebe ja zu , dass ich aus faulheit auch lieber alles klein schreibe...)

zu zweitens: oh, jetzt wo du's sagst. werde das durch eine angemessene lieferung von astra wieder gutmachen.


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Bezahlt haben wir (die Steuerzahler) sie sowieso schon
> und bei der EU stehen sie *nutzlos im Keller* ...



schöne bilder sehen anders aus


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> zu zweitens: oh, jetzt wo du's sagst. werde das durch eine angemessene lieferung von astra wieder gutmachen.



ohja, dein besuch steht ja sowieso noch aus und von mir brauchste nicht befürchten, dass mit der beantragung von sperrung drohe, wenn du nur fünf statt der vereinbarten sieben bier schaffst ... bin ja kein maxi


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schöne bilder sehen anders aus


 
Ist ja auch nur von hinten...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schöne bilder sehen anders aus



Na gut, Du darfst ausnahmsweise einen Kumpel vorschicken ...


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Na gut, Du darfst ausnahmsweise einen Kumpel vorschicken ...



ich habe keine freunde.

und ich meinte eigentlich die bilder der @ceberus KLICKSTRECKE


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich habe keine freunde.
> 
> und ich meinte eigentlich die bilder der @ceberus KLICKSTRECKE


 
Ist ja gut. Habs auch gemerkt. *schäm*


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und ich meinte eigentlich die bilder der @ceberus KLICKSTRECKE


 
hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst?



den link von gerhard zu den nacktscanner-steuergeld-verschwendungs-artikel ...


----------



## Eliza (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> den link von gerhard zu den nacktscanner-steuergeld-verschwendungs-artikel ...


 
okay.... warum haben wir eigentlich keinen kotz-smiley wie bei skype?


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> okay.... warum haben wir eigentlich keinen kotz-smiley wie bei skype?


 
Ich finde wir sollten allgemein ein größere Smiley-Auswahl haben. Es gibt noch so viele schöne und nützliche Smileys die noch nicht vorhanden sind!


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> okay.... warum haben wir eigentlich keinen kotz-smiley wie bei skype?



haben wir doch -> unter den smilies steht Weitere (bei mir blau und unterstrichen, was mich animiert, da drauf zu klicken...)

:sb5:

man kann auch :sb5: eingeben <- das wird wahrscheinlich gleich umgewandelt ... : sb5 : (ohne leerzeichen)


----------



## sue port (12 Dezember 2008)

während ihr das hier lest ist der nacktscanner längstaktiv,
dank jamba*ROFL*
unter www.nackte-sps-forum-mitglieder.com könnt ihr euch jetzt online anschauen.

viel spaß


sue


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

sue port schrieb:


> unter www.nackte-sps-forum-mitglieder.com könnt ihr euch jetzt online anschauen.





> Network Error (dns_unresolved_hostname)
> 
> Your requested host "www.nackte-sps-forum-mitglieder.com" could not be resolved by DNS.
> 
> For assistance, contact your network support team.


und unser support-team hat schon feierabend heut


----------



## Cerberus (12 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und unser support-team hat schon feierabend heut


 
Geht mir genauso. Dass die Fr immer so früh gehen müssen! Total nicht nachvollziehbar!


----------



## vierlagig (12 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Dass die Fr immer so früh gehen müssen! Total nicht nachvollziehbar!



bin grad auf der suche nach einem passenden tool ... irgendjemand vorschläge für ein support-forum, wo ich sowas finden kann?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> okay.... warum haben wir eigentlich keinen kotz-smiley wie bei skype?



Haben wir doch: :sm12:
_
Edit: OK, 4L war schneller_


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Haben wir doch: :sm12:
> 
> _Edit: OK, 4L war schneller_


 


he he he ... deinem ist aber übler


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2008)

http://javascript<b></b>:ShowSource('Kotzen/16.gif');


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2008)




----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2008)

Der übelste


----------



## maxi (13 Dezember 2008)

Oder gibt noch hauffen Sexgnome


----------



## MW (13 Dezember 2008)

Toll Maxi, ganz Toll, besonders der letzte Beitrag *ROFL*


Jetzt willste es aber wissen und deinen Beitragszähler hochjagen


----------

